# Ship's GA Plan for James Cook



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

It may be a tall order, but worth a try - I am trying to locate the General Arrangement Plans for the Gas Tanker, *James Cook*, ex *Athina*. If anyone has an ideas I would be delighted to hear, as I am hopeful that I can eventually get someone to make a model of it.

The only photo I have is here:

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=11637

all the other photographs of her were stolen along with my camera on the first night of our honeymoon.
(Cloud)


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Tonga said:


> It may be a tall order, but worth a try - I am trying to locate the General Arrangement Plans for the Gas Tanker, *James Cook*, ex *Athina*. If anyone has an ideas I would be delighted to hear, as I am hopeful that I can eventually get someone to make a model of it.
> 
> The only photo I have is here:
> 
> ...


Mark
Try the National Maritime Museum they have well over 1 million ships plans

E-mail: [email protected]
Fax: +44 (0)20 8317 0263

(Thumb)


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Neville,

That's a point - they did a grand job for me on the *War Jemadar*, I overlooked this route on the basis that she was built outside the UK, but I will give my old friend Graham Thompson a call. Thanks and enjoy the _Island Building_

(*))


----------

